# SMTP - Recipient address rejected



## Anbrix (22. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen Linux-Server aufgesetzt. Nachdem ich die ganze MailServerGeschichte installiert und konfiguriert hab, und mich ohne probleme per POP3 einloggen und Emails empfangen konnte, viel mir auf dass Mails die ich versendet habe, nicht am Ziel ankommen,
In der logfile nachgesehen finden sich diese Zeilen entsprechend zu dem Problem.
Dis: debian woody
Postfix/Courier

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
Danke im Voraus

MfG


----------



## 4men (22. März 2005)

Hi

So wie ich das sehe mosert der Server bei der Empfängeradresse rum. Ich denke mal das da ein Fehler in der Konfiguration ist. Gibt jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Es ist die Serverintere E-mail damit kann der andere Server nix anfangen. Da liegt das Problem in der Konfiguration bei der E-mail Umsetztung von intern nach extern.
2. Die Adresse ist zwar eine externe jedoch ist dafür noch kein Postfach angelegt.

mfg 4men


----------



## Anbrix (22. März 2005)

Also, das externe Postfach existiert mit Sicherheit, sonst würd ich darauf ja keine Mails empfangen können. Wenn ich per PHP-mail() Emails versende, kommen diese am Ziel an (auch an das oben genannte externe Postfach )
Was ich halt nur nicht kann ist mit meinem Email-Programm (ist the Bat falls es irgendjemanden interessiert) Emails senden, jedoch empfangen.


----------

